# Final look at finished Litespeed Teramo



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay...........think I am done. Changed the headset to a Chris King; new bar tape; and custom Al bar plugs.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice bike, Msheron!
Did you just switch headsets or did you build up the whole bike? 
Can you give us the specs and, possibly, a ride report?

Happy traning,


Lorenzo.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

I built up the whole bike..........
Litespeed Teramo 2006 Ti frame size large
Ritchey Pro Al handlebar
Forte Cork handlebar tape
Easton EC70 120 mm handlebar stem
Signature Real Design HP carbon fork 43 mm rake
Spinergy Xaero Lite 700 wheels
Ultegra FD;RD;Brakes;Pedals;Rear Cassette 12-27
Shimano FC-R700 compact crank 50-34
Continental Attack/Force tires
Thomson Masterpiece seat post
Forte TT saddle
USE Spin Stix Ti wheel skewers
Whipperman chain
Chris King silver 1 1/8" headset

I don't think I forgot anything. Rides very well. Absorbs road shock quite well. Light and seems to corner fairly well. Bike weighs 18.25 lbs. Oh yeah, Garmin Edge 305 computer with cadence attachment.


----------



## lorenzo (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Msheron 
Nice layout. 
How does the FC-R700 crank and 12-27 cassette combination perform, particularly on climbs?


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Very close to my old triple I once had. I do alot of climbing and wanted the benefit of having something close to a triple while not having one. The R-700 does the trick.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks great! I'm not crazy about the color yellow but I can appreciate what you did to color coorindate everything including the traditional Litespeed decal(s). Nice work. 

I was "this close" to buying a Teramo frameset from BikeSmart when I came upon the 2006 Siena frame. Just got it yesterday and I'm about to start building it up with full a Dura Ace group.

With that crank and cassette combo you should have awesome hill climbing at the expensve of some top speed. My current plan is to use the 12-27 10 speed cassette with the standard 53/39T double crank. 

Oh yeah... you may not remember but a month ago I inquired about the Pedal Force QS2 frame you were selling and you were good enough to share your thoughts on CF vs. Ti with me. Thanks. I think I'm going to be really happy with the Litespeed frame once I get it built and get riding. 

Bradley


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Just sold that frame...............enjoy the Litespeed. It really was the pick for me. I too almost pulled the trigger on a Siena but the price on the Teramo was too good to pass up.

Either like yellow or not. I have had both approval and those who don't like it. I just ride it like I stole it.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

I meant that in the best way possible... not as any kind of backhanded compliment. When someone who isn't crazy about yellow sees your bike and thinks, "Damn, that looks GOOD!" you know you did it right! :thumbsup: Superb attention to detail and nice component selection to boot.

Just got my 12-27 cassette so I'm ready to start building!










Slow but sure...

Bradley


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh I know you meant nothing of it...................I love the decals on the Siena you have and if the Teramo had looked that good I would not had to have stipped her and done custom decals. 

The build looks good keep it up and post a finished pic. when done.


----------

